# Queries regarding NHS funding entitlement



## Lilly83

Hi all

I'm posting this as I often see ladies unsure of what they are entitled to and even GPs not being that clued up, there's conflicting advice online and the sites claiming to show entitlement by area aren't updated and don't have the full criteria. 

Find out who your CCG is (clinical commissions group/the new PCTs) if you are unsure ask your GP who you come under, you will find the number on google and call them and ask to speak to someone who deals with funding for assisted conception. I did this and got the criteria for my area emailed to me in minutes! Its so useful to have a copy so you can be armed with it when you do start your journey into IVF, I found it useful to reference mine, another big tip I would give you when starting out is start a file and keep records of everything as you go, this will prove invaluable should you change clinics or go for private treatment after your nhs cycles.

I also used it when I put in a request to transfer funding to donor eggs and to a different clinic, in an instance like that your GP would contact to effective use of resources department. 

I did a focus group with the HFEA last year and I felt one of the biggest issues ladies faced was not knowing what they were entitled to, this can be from length of time TTC before accessing further tests and treatments, to what clinics you can go to and to funding for same sex, singles and in the event of one partner having a child

Please let me know if you have any questions 

Hope this is of use

Lilly x


----------



## k4teb1

This is really helpful as I didn't even know you could do this directly.  I had to pay for my 2 IVF treatment as my husband had a child from a previous relationship and the stress and debt ruined my marriage.

I still hurt from that heart ache but am trying again with my new partner of 2.5 years and this could be a good starting point once we receive our test results in a couple of weeks.

Thank you

Kate


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Kate

My partner also has a child but as I don't we got funding, a friend with children also had funding as they weren't to her DP, some areas do fund with a child as long as its not to the current partner 

Call your CCG tomorrow and ask them to send you the criteria, some areas do knock off an NHS funded cycle for every cycle you have already had but I'm presuming that's only if its from the same relationship

I was having ivf with my ex but the relationship broke down and my cycles have been with my new partner

I thing things are much easier once you are armed with the criteria as my GP had even told me the wrong length of time I needed to be TTC to access treatment, think that's why I feel so strongly people should research themselves

Its also worth checking the areas surrounding you if your CCG isn't 'generous' look at family members CCGs too, although you do usually have to live in an area for 12 months first but I know people have moved/re registered just to access better fertility treatment 

Good luck!

L x


----------



## Whatamoo

Its such a post code lottery its unreal! We started the process in 2012 and our area (west sussex) was in the middle of changing what was being offered. Luckily this was in our favour, as they where going from 1 free cycle to 3! We attended the first scan at another surgery and the lady scanning couldnt believe it, as she had seen people recently who where still allowed 1 cycle. In west sussex you are allowed to smoke (iv never done so and oh has been badgered into quitting!), but in surrey you had to be smoke free for a year before receiving treatment. We are 10 mins from the border and found that out from a dr at the hospital.


----------



## lis16uk

hi hoping someone can shed some light for me!
followed Lilly's advice and emailed my CCG this morning to find out how many cycles i'll be entitled to at the hospital i've been referred to based upon the CCG i live within.
they have replied saying that i will be entitled to up to 6 cycles of intra-uterine insemination and up to 2 cycles of stimulated IVF.
in our circumstance i don't think IUI will actually apply to us, but i'm still rather new to all this and wondering what "stimulated" IVF actually means?! is it just the proper way of referring to IVF, or is there a form of IVF which is unstimulated?!
i won't apologise for if i sound stupid because i'm getting used to sounding stupid now, it's becoming the norm for me as i try and get my head around everything!


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Lis!

Nothing's a stupid question on here!  

Stimulated ivf will just be ivf, they do do a 'natural' ivf where they take the one egg and fertilise it but this is usually when people have issues with egg reserve, I haven't really heard of many cases of natural ivf via the NHS usually people try this after multiple failed stimulated cycles or after a cancelled cycle.  You might often hear of 'mild' ivf too

I was funded for iui but due to tubal issues went straight to ivf, if you have good egg reserve, clear tubes and good sperm they might try that first, some would try clomid too

What makes you say you wouldn't be a candidate for iui?

What...

I'm surprised anyone funds smokers that's really surprised me

L x


----------



## lis16uk

thank you Lilly!  

well i'm not sure to be honest, i haven't looked at IUI very much but purely only because all the specialists we've seen have just said ICSI/IVF with no mention of IUI so that's my reasoning really.

there's still a possibility we'd need donor sperm, but if a biopsy does find that my husband has sperm we'd obviously be using that. can they still do IUI using donor sperm or using sperm retrieved through a biopsy? like i said i haven't looked at IUI very much but assumed it could only be used with fresh sperm samples...? 

xxx


----------



## Lilly83

I'm not hugely clued up on male factor issues I would think donor sperm can be used for iui definitely as a lot of same sex couples/single ladies will do iui with donor sperm, as for surgically removed sperm I would doubt it due to issues with quantity/quality? I presume the aim then is to get enough healthy looking sperm to do icsi? 

We had to use donor eggs due to issues with me, if you do go down that route I can assure you you get great support from the clinics, we went to a few donor seminars and spoke to couples with donor egg and sperm conceived children xx


----------



## lis16uk

thank you Lilly  

yeah i presumed it probably wouldn't be possible with surgically retrieved sperm- makes sense that that's why the specialists never mentioned it i guess. oh well, hopefully 2 cycles of IVF would be more than enough to help us, fingers crossed anyway.

i suppose if we do end up needing donor sperm that there is a bit of light with the shade then in the fact that we might be able to try IUI up to 6 times so that would increase our chances there i guess. 

xx


----------



## GOV

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am 39 years old, married for 14 yrs with no kids. I would like to find out which fertility hospital does Sutton and Merton cover. I don't want to go to St Helier. I would really appreciate it if you could please help me find the hospitals that cover this area. I was told that Croydon don't go under my local CCG, what about Kingston? Can I referred to this hospital if I live in Sutton.

Thank you


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Best way to find out is call you gp to confirm your CCG, then call the CCG and ask to speak to someone who deals with assisted conception funding, they will know which clinics they have contracts with. Now some give you a choice straight off others you have no choice at all and some like mine send you to the local nhs one but under special circumstances (I needed donor eggs and the nhs clinic had no donors) I was able to transfer my funding to a private clinic, when you speak to the ccg ask them to send you a copy of the criteria for your area, as I know some cut funding in late 30s

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## KELLSBELLS27

Hey!

I am just new to this site.

I underwent IVF fresh in Belfast which resulted in 1 egg and BFN  - We only get a fresh and frozen cycle here

We may be moving over to mainland UK and wondered if we went into a particular area that offered 3 fresh cycles can I qualify for the 2 fresh cycles?  

sorry if this is the wrong thread!


----------



## Lilly83

Hello 

To the best of my knowledge you should be able to but some say you have to live in that area for 12 months before accessing funding, where were you thinking of moving to? I'm near Manchester and a few areas on the outskirts do 3, manchester is only 1 though. I think some areas are cutting funding though so things change quite quickly, it's best to speak directly to the CCG you are thinking of moving to 

L x


----------



## KELLSBELLS27

Thank you Lilly

We have the freedom of picking where to live as we are relocating due to husbands work as he needs to visit Slough maybe one or twice a fortnight so we are thinking milton keynes, reading, southampton, bristol...!! lol So many possibiilities!

But thank you re: 12 months criteria - God a week feels like a year with infertility


----------



## Hasmebyoneball

HI your forum is very helpful thank you, maybe you can help me.

We went through my NHS GP and we have finally received an appointment with the reproductive medicine unit of UCLH in August - but after the first meeting what happens and how long does the process take to get IVF treatment after this first meeting?  Are we better going off private immediately rather than the waits?

Thanks so much


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Best thing to do is post on the London boards in the regional area and ask on the thread there about waiting times, a cycle can be anything from 6 weeks to maybe 18 months at other clinics in the UK, the norm is 3 months I would estimate. A private cycle can still take a while to plan and have tests etc

Also be mindful of the fact any private funded cycles often get knocked off your nhs funding (your CCG will confirm this) so it's better to do nhs and then private if you don't have success as if you go private first you could forfeit your nhs treatment, unless you have any major pressing issues like looming premature menopause I would wait 

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## Hasmebyoneball

Thanks for your quick response, I will try there.


----------



## Anuh

Hello 
I am new to this ... Your group Is very helpful thank you..

I first did ivf in 2013 February via nhs at hammersmith hospital followed by second fresh cycle in oct 13
Both bfn  
The consultant in hammersmith suggested that we can do via private and come back to our third and finally nhs cycle later...

I did not like the hammersmith hospital was convinced my bfn was due to them I was naive... 

Since then we did two more icsi privately with london fertility clinic ... Another two negative... 

I was recommended to see dr Trevor wing who actually over looked my 'young' age and tested me and rEalised it was due to immune issues. So I was recommended to see dr Gorgy at the fertility and gynaecology academy for lit treatments. I had first lit 1st of July... 

We went to our hospital in stevenage and did all the new tests to meet the new nhs criteria etc new bloods etc.. All sorted to do new icsi with bourn hall Cambridge 

Now Bourne hall said they are unable to do the icsi as I had two privately 

I contacted stevenage hospital dr farah who was supposed to apply for individual funding three weeks later when I chased them they said they do not have the time and I should go to gp. I was chasing every week and they said they will do it... 

So upsetting it is my fault wish I didn't mention the two private but it was the hammersmith  consultant who said I could do this as we would have never jepodised  it otherwise

I have an appointment with bourn hall on Tuesday. 
After that  I will visit gp and ask the gp to apply for the individual funding request. 
as when I spoke with a lady at the funding place they said that in December 14 the wording changed hence the three ivf which nhs funds is including any private ones which we do as well

My question is has anyone ever had any success after applying for individual funding? And how long does the process normally take ?

Sorry I am rambling


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

Sorry to hear about your cycles  

It has been common practice for as long as I'm aware to knock any private cycles off your nhs funding, all cycles are logged with the HFEA so don't kick yourself for being honest it would be on your records if you cycled in the UK, it is best your GP takes it up with them as mine did for different reasons to yours but the clinic couldn't contact the CCG for me 

I'm not sure where you would stand now as I haven't been aware of anyone challenging for that reason but I'm sure some have, you might be best posting a thread on the ivf board asking if anyone's done the same? 

I had to apply for a funding transfer through my gp to the CCG and I got a letter within 1 week of acknowledgement and 4 weeks after with a decision 

Good luck! 
L x


----------



## Anuh

Hello Lilly thank you for your quick reply....

I will go to Gp and apply for funding and see what happens 

Either way will do our new cycle in August 

This while journey is so long but hope we will get the result we want...  

So much emotions all over the place... When the bourn hall told me they can't do via nhs I called the funding place directly... And they were so nice and helpful that I ended up sobbing to them too...

I am normally very cool calm diplomatic person but this whole journey made my husband realise I am not a robot emotions all over the place...      

We decide to do three more cycles with lit treatment too before we think of other options...

Thanks a lot


----------



## Lilly83

No probs  

I'm cycling again in Aug/Sept after my immunes, had chicagos done with Care last week and then levels one tomorrow at the nhs hospital, hopefully get some answers

You feel like you spend years waiting for phone to ring or postman to come don't you? 

Had you tried any immunes meds up to now? I had Gestone, Clexane and Prednisilone empirically before this recent cycle and that was my first BFP in 7 years, hopefully with the right meds we will both be lucky x


----------



## Anuh

Hi Lilly 

Always a waiting game and a patience test...

On my last two private cycles I was prescribed, Clexane and Prednisilone

Clexane really bruised a lot... Last two I was also on 5mg of follic acid for 6 weeks too 

I will take 5mg follic on this next cycle too... I am not sure what the drugs I will be prescribed this time I will know more when I go on Tuesday


----------



## Anuh

What is chicagos? 

I had first lit immune treatment on 1st July

Last two ivf I also had extras such as intralipids on both gos I guess this time we will do the same id the dorctor Gorgy advices me to do so


----------



## Anuh

Long list of my medicines
2014 FEB and MAY: ICSI in the london fertility clinic. Due to my age no one takes me seriously. I do not think i am young but I turned 32.  So the doctor said  there should not be any problems etc without doing further tests as to why the first two did not work 
Medicines: Intralipid transfusion 50 my folic acid and asprin every day; followed by stimmings, pergoveris, ovutrelle. After that Clexane injection daily and steroid tablets daily

After two failed IVF the consultant at hammersmith advised we can try privately if we want we will not have problems coming back to NHS after it. So decided to do this.
2013 FEB and OCT  Hammersmith IVF and ICSI medicines stimmings followed by Gonal F and ovutrelle
2012 all NHS test done and approved for three Fresh IVF 
2008 TTC


----------



## 52747

Please could someone tell me the criteria for any North East hospitals ? I want to use a known sperm donor, am 38 and need IVF. Thanks.


----------



## Lilly83

Hello

It goes off your CCG, the one your GP is under not the hospitals so each hospital serves multiple ccgs, your CCG will email you the criteria if you ask them to

L


----------



## Panda Pup

Hi Lilly,

I'm just wondering if you know if you can get help on NHS for single woman wanting to get pregnant using donor sperm? Im in Northern Ireland as I don't know if its different over here.

Thanks,
Panda Pup


----------



## Lilly83

Hi Panda 

I honestly don't know with Ireland i'm afraid, you could try asking on the regional boards? In England I know a lot of ccgs fund donor, a decent amount fund same sex and some will fund singles IVF 

It's usual for a same sex couple/single females to have to private fund 6 iuis first to be able to access IVF as those couples have to 'prove' infertility in the same way a hetero couple would have to try for approx 12 months before being declared infertile (so the same sex/single could show it wasn't just their circumstances preventing pregnancy) 

If you find your area doesn't I do know of a lady called sideshowbob who I met on another forum and brought here who was told no and actually paid for legal advice and got the decision overturned, not sure if she is still active but I'm sure she wouldn't mind you sending her a PM, say Lauren sent you. I mention this as I know loads appeal the decisions on IVF if already a child or only 1 cycle etc but they always stand firm usually 

Again though I'm clueless about how things differ in Ireland, first port of call here is always getting your CCG to email you the assisted conception criteria and ask what clinics they have contracts with then taking it from there 

Good luck! 

L xxx


----------



## Panda Pup

Hi Lilly,

Thank you for your help. I've appointment with NHS now in few weeks so I'll find out then. 

Panda x


----------



## Mariew19

Hi 
We are currently at the women's hospital for treatment but they want us to have Donor as my husband sperm retrieval came back with 0 sperm,we've been to see doctor for referral to doctor Ramsey in London he was very happy to do this but he rang me today said there could be a problem with funding as we live in Birmingham and doctor Ramsey is in London,what's our options with this xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ladies this is a bit of a quest for info.. if you have NHS funding in place, but want to choose a clinic outside of your local CCG, how do you change it, especially if the GP surgery is being useless. Would the local CCG be able to provide a letter for the chosen clinic to say funding is in place? Any Ideas?xx


----------



## Lilly83

Hello 

Your CCG will be able to tell you which clinics they have contracts with, there's usually a few and often some private and some NHS, some ccgs let you go to which you want just by request but others require an individual funding request submitting, your GP has to submit one on your behalf to the effective use of resources dept at the CCG who then usually acknowledge it and then write with a decision 

I haven't heard of anyone going to a clinic not already covered by that CCG though

Lauren xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hi Lauren, sorry my post wasn't very clear, the clinic is covered by the CCG, well they deffo have a contract with them, if that is one of the same things?! It's just not the 'local' choice. As those on the letter agreeing the funding mention the 3 most local distance wise, so the admin lady at the GP surgery doesn't know how to refer 'electronically' to the clinic of choice.. whereas the clinic are asking simply for a letter confirming funding. All seems an it bonkers and feels as if the ppl at the GP don't have a clue what they're doing. Have suggested calling the local CCG to get someone on the case there. In the meantime wondered if anyone has any further insight in what is requested? Not for me personally, but know lots of knowledge on here xx


----------



## Lilly83

Morning 

Do you mean covered as in in the actual catchment area of the CCG? As all the clinics mine use are located in other ccgs and service many different ccgs. They shouldn't need a letter confirming funding the fact your GP refers you should be enough then your CCG will pay your bill 

Your GP should be able to just fax your referral over to the clinic if they def have contract 

What clinic is it? Xx


----------



## Clairelow75

Hi, I am new to this site! TTC 3 years! Just had 3rd roundir IUI that's failed! All the way through we have been told we will get 1 round of IVF on the NHS. Now we have been told based on a FSH test I may not , it was 9.2 and the limit for referral is 8.9!! I have asked for another test as this was done 15 months ago! 
Neither of us have a child! Has anybody heard of this before? Xx


----------

